# 1 or 2 divers for saturday



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi guys 

anyone interested in going diving saturday out of destin we plan on going to the miss louis and bridge rubble we have room for 1 or 2 divers 23 foot boat 2 engines we already have 3 guys but i must warn you we are all new at this so we will probably be trying to learn from you but we do have 7 dives each in the bay, Any takers also if you want to spearfish its way ok with us someone teach us were quick learners.

Call

Armando

850-259-5762


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

If it was out of Pcola or OB, I'd be all over it.

If the weather's fair, you shouldn't have trouble filling out the crew.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a nice offer H2O! If i wasnt in the shark tourney this weekend I'd take ya up on that!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I saw that you got certified and sounds like you are itchin' to start pullin' the trigger! I am located out of P'cola but also have a place in Destin so let me know if you need a crew member on a spear trip!:letsdrink


----------



## H2OArman (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Badboy 

I sent you a PM this morning I ready when ever you are!


----------

